# auto start a program at console login



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

i am embarrassed to ask but i cannot remember how to get a program to autostart under debian...  

i want to start yahoopops at boot time so that it loads after my ethernet is up an running...preferable to be one of the last things to load....

yahoopop for linux is a web to pop3 client program i have it running fine but i have to load it everytime i reboot...which is not too often but i would like it to autostart...


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

hmm unfortunately I'm sure that rc-update add yahoopops boot won't work...I'm not sure about kde but in gnome under applications --->desktop preferences ----> advanced ----> sessions

under sessions you should have a tab called startup programs. Add it there and it will load automatically  just make sure the runlevel is set correctly (kde has one as well i'm just not sure where kde's startup program list adding to it is)


----------



## utanja (Oct 22, 2003)

tsunam said:


> hmm unfortunately I'm sure that rc-update add yahoopops boot won't work...I'm not sure about kde but in gnome under applications --->desktop preferences ----> advanced ----> sessions
> 
> under sessions you should have a tab called startup programs. Add it there and it will load automatically  just make sure the runlevel is set correctly (kde has one as well i'm just not sure where kde's startup program list adding to it is)


thank you so much.....i never realize that option on the applications menu....i was looking to install a script in rc2.d.....but it never worked.....this is so easy....are you sure it is Linux...  

works perfectly.....oh and btw i use Gnome...... no KDE for me


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

ehh its hard keeping track of what people use ...what distro etc .

Course having it in the sig for what distro helps . So that makes 3 of us that at least use gnome.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

tsunam said:


> ehh its hard keeping track of what people use ...what distro etc .
> 
> Course having it in the sig for what distro helps . So that makes 3 of us that at least use gnome.


Good Idea, I will add mine now.


----------

